# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Vista SP1 to hit Windows Update Tuesday, reports say

## wise-wistful

Retail copies, sporting new lower prices, also set to debut this week
Microsoft will release Windows Vista Service Pack 1 next week to a wider audience, according to information posted on Amazon.com and reports from a Web site that correctly called SP1's ship date last month. 

Amazon currently lists Vista SP1 retail copies as available next Wednesday, March 19, while TechARP.com, the Malaysian Web site that nailed the update's release to manufacturing (RTM) date several days early, said users would be able to download SP1 starting Tuesday, March 18.
Read More

computerworld

----------

